# ? about how hot is too hot for X800XT



## jonsushi (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, so first off, I'm basically a complete newbie to overclocking.  I downloaded ATITool earlier today because of a suggestion on another board.

Here's my system:
P4 540 3.4GHz
1GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 533MHz
256MB PCI Express x16 Radeon X800XT

It's a Dell Dimension 8400.  I haven't added anything to it (except that I'll soon be installing 2GB more of RAM).  So, I'm also still running the original fans on everything.

Anyways, I ran the Find Max Core first and came up with about 529.88.  I then ran Find Max Mem and came up with 542.70.  So, then I ran the Artifact Scan with both of those settings together.  Doing this, I had a few errors so I lowered the settings little by little until I came up with the Core being 526.50 and the Memory being 537.75.  I've ran it for almost 30 minutes without any errors.  However, the temperature has been around 95-97*F.

I've had it scanning for almost an hour now and the temperature has been staying more around 97*F.  So, I'm wondering if these temperatures are "okay" or if I'm running it too hot?  What range of temps are safe?

I appreciate any info or advice.
Thanks.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 7, 2006)

97F is good 97C is deadly. a good rule of thumb is if you can touch the heatsink without beign burned its a good enough temp.


----------



## jonsushi (Feb 7, 2006)

Haha, ok.  Well I never tried touching the heatsink.  But thanks.

It did end up going to 98F, but I guess next time I'll just have to touch the heatsink and see how hot it is.


----------



## Rooke (Feb 7, 2006)

Even tho vid cards can have temps that high, its not good to run that high all the time. You might want to play with the fan speed setting and see if you can get the fan going faster sooner or run at 100% all the time over 60c.  

I have an X800XT and had the same problem.  I got a Zalman VF700-Cu to replace the stock HSF on it.  It dropped the temps down to 57c at load and allowed me to get an additional 14MHz oc on the core and 12MHz on the ram ( it comes with ram heatsinks ). It's easy to install and isn't too expensive.


----------



## jonsushi (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, thanks.  I tried it out playing F.E.A.R. last night at the settings I first posted.  I played for about an hour and kept checking the temp, but it didn't really seem to go past 92F.

I'll look into that fan.  I'm planning on getting a new video card in the next month or two, so I might try backing down my settings.

BTW, I checked out my fan speed (remember that I'm new to this), but it was running at 100% the whole time that it got hot.  I'll check about getting it to go faster sooner or all the time over a certain temp.

Thanks.

P.S.  How does a noob like me find out what fans or coolers would be compatible (or even fit) in my tower?  It's a Dell Dimension 8400 series.


----------



## kklownboy (Feb 9, 2006)

jonsushi said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks.  I tried it out playing F.E.A.R. last night at the settings I first posted.  I played for about an hour and kept checking the temp, but it didn't really seem to go past 92F.
> 
> I'll look into that fan.  I'm planning on getting a new video card in the next month or two, so I might try backing down my settings.
> 
> ...


with a 97f i see no need to get a cooler? tho you will have to open your case and measrure distances.


----------

